# Blued steel.



## APBcustoms (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a blued steel high power 9mm I'm getting grips made for I also have a knife block that I am wanting to get made to match the pistol does anyone here make blued steel or gunmetal Knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2014)

Austin I liked your last knife so I think your question should be for the knife makers and the question should be which grades of steel would best match up with the 9mm and try again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 29, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Austin I liked your last knife so I think your question should be for the knife makers and the question should be which grades of steel would best match up with the 9mm and try again.



Thank you and it was a kit I just did handles on it. I really want this done at a higher grade because my handles I want done are very very rare feathered cocobolo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

